
Intel quietly launches 15TB Ruler SSDs - lawrenceyan
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-quietly-launches-153tb-ruler-ssds
======
ksec
You can fit 32 of these in an 1U Unit. [1], That is nearly half a petabyte of
Storage in 1U. Or 20PB per full size rack.

Or you would need 50 Rack per Blackblaze. ( Excluding Redundancy of course )

They are still built on 64-Layer TLC 3D NAND, and Samsung / Sk Hynix / Toshiba
has been been sampling 128-Layer TLC 3D NAND since last year. That is a
potential of Petabyte of Storage per Unit, and 40PB per Rack.

Personally I just want lower cost per GB even if it is at the expense of speed
( I would be limited by my 1Gbps Ethernet anyway ). I want to replace my 4TB
NAS with NAND but it is still quite expensive. Cheapest 1TB SSD from decent
manufacturers cost $100 / TB from Western Digital . And I would need 8 of
those including redundancy. That is $800 excluding the cost of new NAS.

[1]
[https://www.supermicro.com/en/products/nvme](https://www.supermicro.com/en/products/nvme)

------
nick_kline
3gb/sec read and write speed, about $4,700 for 15tb for these datacenter class
hardware. So in about 3 or 4 years this will be less than a $1000, probably
getting smaller, closer to a consumer product.

There's an old sf book about recording your whole life, we aren't quite there.
At say 15 meg per sec (from a random site about 1080 dashcam video [1]), 86400
secs * 15 meg / 1024 / 1024 = 1.24 tb per day. Assume another 50% improvement
by h265 and you still have about 600 gig a day per lifetime recording. [2]

[1] [https://dashboardcamerareviews.com/video-recording-
time/](https://dashboardcamerareviews.com/video-recording-time/)

[2] This was more fun to speculate about than thinking about spreading
covid-19 with no real plan for addressing it.

~~~
Red_Leaves_Flyy
No reason to record oneself sleeping, in the bathroom, or reading a book 99%
of the time. Slap some ai or sound/vibration/motion/location logic into the
camera and I'll bet there's maybe 8-12 hours a day on average remotely worth
recording.

Assuming: 78.5yr lifespan

3200mbps/400MBPS@60fps 4k video (Sony fsm72) for 8 hrs of video a day

yields:

5.50128 petabytes over 78.5yrs.

Or 687.66 8TB drives.

At $155/drive that's $106,587.3, or 1,357.8/yr at today's prices.

Assuming a 1.666r% price decrease per year, the final years drives will cost
approximately $41.8.

Taking your 1.24tb as terabits, div 3 and applying the same pattern as above I
get 1480.379166TB, 185.05 drives, rounded up, for a cost of 28,830 in today's
dollars.

Hope my maths right..

